# Drying/curing an oak log... first timer



## XJWoody (Jan 10, 2009)

I searched, but didn't find much...

I have a 6'l x 18" dia apprx section of oak, from which I need one or two 6'L x 14" x 6" 'slabs' for a mantel.

Do I need to cut the pieces now, or should I let the whole log section dry awhile... it was felled Thurs. & cut yesterday.

If I do need the pieces cut ASAP, how should I dry them? It is possible for me to store them (the two pieces, not the whole log  ) inside @ 'dry' -+70° F. 

Thanks!


----------



## excess650 (Jan 10, 2009)

I would mill them now, or soon, to speed the drying. Paint the ends with latex paint or something to seal them to limit end checking. Likewise, I would try to keep them flat, with weight on them. Slowly drying outside under a tarp would be better than inside to limit warping and checking. You'll get about a 12" square cant if the log is 18" on the smaller end.


----------



## petersenj20 (Jan 10, 2009)

:agree2: 
Also leave a bit extra on each end to plan for checking to be cut off.
I have a piece of white oak mantle drying in my pile 3 inches thick and weighed down.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 10, 2009)

woody, you may not quite get the thickness you want, but close to it - You want to saw it as soon as you can, a log thats drying will start to check to the pith on at least one face. When it's sawn, try to get rid of the pith or heart, leave it in a 2" thick plank, or 2x4, or whatever works. You don't want the heart in one of your mantels if you can get around it.


----------



## XJWoody (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice...


----------



## woodshop (Jan 11, 2009)

Note that a 6x6 oak is going to dry with some cracks and splitting almost no matter what you do. The thicker the plank, the more tendency it has to crack as it dries. Mill them as thin as you can, preferabely less than 12/4 (3 inches) for best results, and if they are thick like that, you want to dry them SLOW as you can. Good advice above cutting them at least 4-5 inches longer than the finished product will be, and then immediately sealing the ends... don't wait even a day, do it right away after you cut to length.


----------

